# Speedmaster 3573.50.00



## Reno




----------



## zeromaster

if you ever want to sell it let me know. lol


----------



## Reno

zeromaster said:


> if you ever want to sell it let me know. lol


I might keep this one for a while ;-)

Seriously, it's a child's dream, so I doubt I'll ever sell this one ;-)

_Then again, never say never._


----------



## CmdrBond

Nice collection of photos - thanks for sharingb-) Everyone who is into watches should have a Speedmaster in their collection at some point;-)


----------



## Reno

CmdrBond said:


> Nice collection of photos - thanks for sharingb-) *Everyone who is into watches should have a Speedmaster in their collection at some point*;-)


;-) Thx & agreed

Nice _50th anniversary_ by the way ;-)


----------



## Reno




----------



## Beau8

Outstanding closeups~great watch! ;-)


----------



## Reno

Beau8 said:


> Outstanding closeups~great watch! ;-)


:thanks Beau !


----------



## kiwidj

*Re: B&W pics*

That's a cool little diorama! :-!


----------



## Reno

*Re: B&W pics*



kiwidj said:


> That's a cool little diorama! :-!


Thx mate 

It's a Dinky Toys set (Sea King helicopter + capsule)&#8230;
It belonged to my brother, when we were kids 

http://www.aquitaine33.com/dinky/avion700-2/page2.htm


----------



## BenL

Great pics of a sexy watch, Reno. Can't go wrong with a classic like that. Love the macros. :-!


----------



## Reno

BenL said:


> Great pics of a sexy watch, Reno. Can't go wrong with a classic like that. Love the macros. :-!


:thanks Ben. I appreciate.


----------



## Reno




----------



## Fabricioab

its one of my dream..

congrats...
cya


----------



## BenL

*Re: 3573.50.00 - Week-end pics.*



Reno said:


>


Fantastic shots. Incredibly clear! Well done, Reno. :-!


----------



## Reno

*Re: 3573.50.00 - Week-end pics.*



Fabricioab said:


> its one of my dream..
> 
> congrats...
> cya


It was mine for many years 
I'm living the dream for two years now, and boy am I glad b-)



BenL said:


> Fantastic shots. Incredibly clear! Well done, Reno. :-!


Thanks Ben  Well, the weather is a bit better for a few days, so it's good to be able to take some outdoor shots


----------



## supawabb

Stunning watch  Amazing photos :-!


----------



## Reno

supawabb said:


> Stunning watch  Amazing photos :-!


:thanks supawabb

My first _outdoor_ photos for 2010 ;-)


----------



## Reno




----------



## Fabricioab

OMG!

I love this model!

Congrats for this!

Cya


----------



## Creedman

I cant wait to buy mien


----------



## Creedman

''mine ''


----------



## Reno

Creedman said:


> I cant wait to buy mine


You're gonna love this watch ;-) :-!



Fabricioab said:


> OMG!
> 
> I love this model!
> 
> Congrats for this!
> 
> Cya


:thanks Fabricio


----------



## ruelcortez

Am jealous (LOL)...

This will be on my wish list next Christmas (11 more months!!!)


----------



## Jipstar

Stunning timepiece! I really love the sapphire crystal back!


----------



## Reno

ruelcortez said:


> Am jealous (LOL)...
> 
> This will be on my wish list next Christmas (11 more months!!!)


The waiting is part of the game ;-)



Jipstar said:


> Stunning timepiece! I really love the sapphire crystal back!


:thanks Jipstar

Yes, the see-through back is fantastic ; you just can't hide such a gorgeous movement :-!


----------



## Warren G.

Sweet pics


----------



## Reno

Warren G. said:


> Sweet pics


Thanks Warren b-)


----------



## Reno

*3573 - back on black (MANY PICS)*


































b-)


----------



## Fabricioab

Wow, with new strap.

Very nice pics again!

Thanlz


----------



## Reno

Fabricioab said:


> Wow, with new strap.
> 
> Very nice pics again!
> 
> Thanlz


Thanks Fabricio 

The strap was on a cheap LIP quartz. But it's definitely _great_ on the Speeedy :-!


----------



## Reno

*Nato !*













































































































NATO on see-through caseback :-d :-x









Tadaaaaaaa ! 



























Wristshots :


----------



## kibi

very nice!


----------



## goatslipper

What a beautiful watch..


----------



## Reno

kibi said:


> very nice!





goatslipper said:


> What a beautiful watch..


:thanks guys !


----------



## Reno

*3573 tree pics*


----------



## jobryan

pretty impressive looking movement.


----------



## Reno

jobryan said:


> pretty impressive looking movement.


Yes it is  The 1863 is a real wonder&#8230;

That's why I went for the 3573 :-!


----------



## Stonechild

Great pic;s. I had one and traded it away. MISTAKEo|


----------



## Reno

Stonechild said:


> Great pic;s. I had one and traded it away. MISTAKEo|


:thanks Stonechild

Possibly, you still can get another one&#8230; but with the price rise of those, maybe _used_ would be an option :think:
I got mine for 2300 € in 2008 (25%)&#8230; it's 3400 € nowadays


----------



## Guest

Nice to see the 1863 movement.


----------



## Reno

alin plaiasu said:


> Nice to see the 1863 movement.


Yep. That's why I wanted this model so much :-!


----------



## Reno

*New pics*










Dark side of the moon






















































Sapphire 


















Full Moon


----------



## Reno

_Full moon_ in the sunshine b-)


----------



## peter-g

*Re: New pics*



Reno said:


>


Great watch and pics ... :-!


----------



## Reno

*Re: New pics*



peter-g said:


> Great watch and pics ... :-!


:thanks Pete !


----------



## Reno




----------



## Bidle

Very nice Reno!!! :-!:-!


----------



## Reno

Bidle said:


> Very nice Reno!!! :-!:-!


Thanks, Bidle ! ^_^


----------



## Reno




----------



## ronin26

Wow so beautiful. A Speedmaster is on my wish list. Your photos are amazing as is that movement.

I haven't said anything new here but I had to say something after looking at all of those photos of such a beauty.

Nice work and thanks.


----------



## Reno

ronin26 said:


> Wow so beautiful. A Speedmaster is on my wish list. Your photos are amazing as is that movement.
> 
> I haven't said anything new here but I had to say something after looking at all of those photos of such a beauty.
> 
> Nice work and thanks.


Thanks Ronin ^_^

Glad you like them


----------



## Rimski

*Re: 3573.50.00 - Week-end pics.*

I have the same watch as well as a Seamaster Pro and I love the two of them dearly. The Speedmaster is a classic and I think for all the watch lovers in the World they should have one in there collection. It s a stunning watch with real history and looks fab. The question is do I add the Ocean Planet to my coleection ???


----------



## Reno

*Re: 3573.50.00 - Week-end pics.*



Rimski said:


> I have the same watch as well as a Seamaster Pro and I love the two of them dearly. The Speedmaster is a classic and I think for all the watch lovers in the World they should have one in there collection. It s a stunning watch with real history and looks fab. *The question is do I add the Ocean Planet to my coleection ???*


Hell, _why not_ if you like it ? ;-)

Now, as you already have a SMP, you may want to _diversify_ from Omega&#8230; plenty of fish in the sea ;-)


----------



## Reno

*3573 in the sun !*


----------



## Reno

*3573.50.00*


----------



## nikola0406

*Re: 3573.50.00*

Well I tought that I have talent for photography, but when I see these.... Super job, and super watch


----------



## Reno

*Re: 3573.50.00*



nikola0406 said:


> Well I tought that I have talent for photography, but when I see these.... Super job, and super watch


Thanks a lot Nikola, I appreciate the kind words.

I'm pretty happy with my pics now&#8230; I finally mastered a few basic auto modes on my (old) camera, and I pretty get the pictures I want.

Not being a professional photographer, I must say I'm pretty pleased 

I just watched your gallery. You have a very tasteful collection |>

I LOVE the "simple" Carrera and the Geneve 

The Heuer & Zenith are gorgeous too 

You know what I think about the Speedy of course ;-)

And a good ol'SKX in the team |> _full marks_, man !

And&#8230; Great pic near the Mig ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster on "tire" strap*


----------



## Oliv

Thanks for the eye candy ;-):-!


----------



## Reno

Oliv said:


> Thanks for the eye candy ;-):-!


Thanks for watching, Oliv ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster*


----------



## Reno

*On a black leather strap + deployant*


----------



## Frogman4me

*Re: 3573.50.00 - Week-end pics.*

Great photos guys, lots of talented photographers on this forum. cheers


----------



## Reno

*Re: 3573.50.00 - Week-end pics.*



Frogman4me said:


> Great photos guys, lots of talented photographers on this forum. cheers


Thanks F4M, glad you like'em ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster = Toolwatch !*

The Speedmaster is such a beautiful timepiece, I sometimes forget it's an _instrument_&#8230; basically a toolwatch !


----------



## SimplyWatches1985

WOW Reno..!!! Its simply stunning..!!!! 

I'm speechless... and as of right now at 4.37am Melbourne time (after an hour of just looking at this beautiful thread you created); I'm a Speedmaster Professional CONVERT... Last month I only "briefly" researched the Speedy Pro as one of the options for my next watch purchase but wasn't convinced (probably because of my puny 6.25" wrist size) and bought "Tag Heuer Carrera CV2013-FC6234" instead... o|o|o|o|Ohh how I wished now that I have stumble upon this thread last month then i would have had this beautiful beast strap on my arm.o|o|o|o|

This is my 1st post on WUS too, and i'm dedicating it to thanking you for this incredible thread. :-!

Oh yeah, I will also held you responsible if i can't fight the urge any longer and sink my saving into this beautiful piece of art. Haha just kidding bro.


----------



## Reno

SimplyWatches1985 said:


> WOW Reno..!!! Its simply stunning..!!!!
> 
> I'm speechless... and as of right now at 4.37am Melbourne time (after an hour of just looking at this beautiful thread you created); I'm a Speedmaster Professional CONVERT... Last month I only "briefly" researched the Speedy Pro as one of the options for my next watch purchase but wasn't convinced (probably because of my puny 6.25" wrist size) and bought "Tag Heuer Carrera CV2013-FC6234" instead... o|o|o|o|Ohh how I wished now that I have stumble upon this thread last month then i would have had this beautiful beast strap on my arm.o|o|o|o|
> 
> This is my 1st post on WUS too, and i'm dedicating it to thanking you for this incredible thread. :-!
> 
> Oh yeah, I will also held you responsible if i can't fight the urge any longer and sink my saving into this beautiful piece of art. Haha just kidding bro.


Welcome to WUS, SimplyWatches1985 

Glad you like the Speedy&#8230; it's a very nice watch indeed ;-)


----------



## gwanghunsa

It's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## stig99

Amazing watch. Its next on the list for me.


----------



## solesman

Oh my that is truly something to behold. I'm officially jealous. Do i get a 3573.50 or a 3572.50??


----------



## Reno

solesman said:


> Oh my that is truly something to behold. I'm officially jealous. Do i get a 3573.50 or a 3572.50??


If the question is for me, the answer is 3573 (sapphire sandwich)


----------



## Reno

*3573.50.00*

Sometimes, for no good reason, I feel like taking pictures with an antic camera :-d

Surprisingly, the result is never good :roll:


























































































































































_Snails_&#8230; they just don't care&#8230; :-d


----------



## Lew

I didn't know before the lume is so nice looking in this watch. Congrats


----------



## Reno

Lew said:


> I didn't know before the lume is so nice looking in this watch. Congrats


It's pretty effective indeed ;-)

The indices are thin, so it's rather subtle, if I may say so :-!


----------



## The1

great shooting, which camera are you using?

I was tossed up on this and the 40th Apollo 11, and I ended up with the 40th. I still dream about this watch, and these pictures aren't helping.

I too have found that the Speedmaster Professionals are very photogenic....

Also, to anyone who is on the fence about a speedmaster, I was one of those people for a while, and after I caved and ended up purchasing it, I wore it for the first time an entire day, and it felt like I was wearing an old friend. It's extremely comfortable, and hugs the wrist nicely since it isn't an automatic. 

Thought about throwing a pic of mine up too, but I don't want to steal your thread. 

Cheers to the shared passion for Speedmaster Professionals and photograhy 

P.S. where are you getting all your bands?


----------



## Reno

The1 said:


> great shooting, which camera are you using?


Thanks for the kind words.

Well you might be disappointed, I'm using an old Bridge camera, a *Fuji S7000*










And sometimes, even older compact cameras :

FUJI MX-2700









a Kodak DC-3800









(this one is pretty much useless for watch photography as it has no "real" macro mode)



> I was tossed up on this and the 40th Apollo 11, and I ended up with the 40th. I still dream about this watch, and these pictures aren't helping.
> 
> I too have found that the Speedmaster Professionals are very photogenic....
> 
> Also, to anyone who is on the fence about a speedmaster, I was one of those people for a while, and after I caved and ended up purchasing it, I wore it for the first time an entire day, and it felt like I was wearing an old friend. It's extremely comfortable, and hugs the wrist nicely since it isn't an automatic.
> 
> Thought about throwing a pic of mine up too, but I don't want to steal your thread.


No problem, feel free to join the parade ;-)



> Cheers to the shared passion for Speedmaster Professionals and photograhy
> 
> P.S. where are you getting all your bands?


Mostly on _ebay_&#8230; some even come from unusued quartz watches&#8230; :-d I just use anything, as _anything suits the Speed_ b-)


----------



## SgtClaymore

Now that is a work of art my friend. Great pictures!


----------



## Reno

SgtClaymore said:


> Now that is a work of art my friend. Great pictures!


Thanks sarge  glad you like'em.


----------



## Reno

*3573 on 'HERITAGE' NATO*


----------



## J2010

*Re: 3573 on 'HERITAGE' NATO*

How has the accuracy been on average?

Is the escapement wheel visible on this particular movement, or is it obscured?


----------



## Reno

*Re: 3573 on 'HERITAGE' NATO*



J2010 said:


> How has the accuracy been on average?


Excellent.

(I couldn't check on the long run, as I rarely wear the same watch two days in a row, but on a daily basis, excellent.)



> Is the escapement wheel visible on this particular movement, or is it obscured?


Nearly 99% hidden. one can see it though, but just a tiny bit.


----------



## Reno

*3573 on alligator strap*


----------



## Reno

*Re: 3573 on alligator strap*

The previous deployant was _a tad too wide_ for the strap, so I ordered another one, and now, it's perfect !


----------



## SgtClaymore

*Re: 3573 on alligator strap*



Reno said:


> The previous deployant was _a tad too wide_ for the strap, so I ordered another one, and now, it's perfect !


\

That looks really nice with the alligator strap on it!


----------



## Reno

*Re: 3573 on alligator strap*



SgtClaymore said:


> \
> 
> That looks really nice with the alligator strap on it!


Thanks _sarge_, glad you like it !


----------



## Reno

_Speedy_, on a "chicken leg" strap from photolikes.
















The strap initially came with a simple _golden buckle_&#8230; replaced here by a nice deployant :


----------



## Reno

*RIP Neil Armstrong [ 08/05/1930 - 08/25/2012 ]*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster - ZRC Rally strap*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 - Lizard strap*


----------



## GlennMillar

*Re: B&W pics*

Hi, Here is my old Speedmaster 1967, I think. This watch amazes me because it is always so accurate, I've owned a number of watches, Rolex etc, but I have found them a little unreliable as time pieces. The glass back was custom made from an original 67 back but I still have the original as you can see. Sorry about the quality of pictures they don't do the condition justice at all.


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Space watches&#8230;*


----------



## Benjaminblake

*Re: B&W pics*

Really awesome images of omega and I can remember the last one omega watch ,I had before and wish to get one of these now. Omega watches are really spped masters.


----------



## Reno

*Re: B&W pics*



Benjaminblake said:


> Really awesome images of omega and I can remember the last one omega watch ,I had before and wish to get one of these now. Omega watches are really spped masters.


Thanks Benjaminblake, and welcome to WUS, !


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Blue BROS strap*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573 • Ukrainian bund*


----------



## BSeverino80

*Re: Speedmaster 3573 • Ukrainian bund*

Congratulations Reno,

What an amazing group of pictures you have there...I see you enjoy your Speedmaster at least as much I enjoy mine 
May I ask what straps do you like most, and what's your favorite?

Mine says hello:


----------



## Reno

*Re: Speedmaster 3573 • Ukrainian bund*



BSeverino80 said:


> Congratulations Reno,
> 
> What an amazing group of pictures you have there...I see you enjoy your Speedmaster at least as much I enjoy mine
> May I ask what straps do you like most, and what's your favorite?


Thanks a lot BSeverino 

No favorite straps, really. I like them all ; depends on my mood, mostly. 
The Speedy is one of those watches that looks good with any strap, so&#8230;



> Mine says hello:


:-!


----------



## zeeshanaayan07

*Re: B&W pics*

Very great information about watch.


----------



## francksuperbaby

3573.50.00 on the left with sister GEMINI IV


----------



## robertl

*Re: B&W pics*

You have a much better camera than I do, but my 3573 says hello:


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • 'Heritage' NATO*


----------



## diseno

*Re: Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • 'Heritage' NATO*

My speedy!!!:


----------



## sanarsoe

*Re: B&W pics*

All pics collation is so amazing. Keep it up for this great shearing.


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Canvas strap*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster (3573) • Sailcloth strap*


----------



## robertl

Reno said:


>


Where did you get that beautiful strap?!?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

robertl said:


> Where did you get that beautiful strap?!?!?


Thanks robertl,

It's a cheap synthetic strap I got from ebay : Bracelet DE Montre Imperméable 20 MM Noir Tout EN Synthétique | eBay


----------



## nicon

Amazing thread, beautiful pics. This watch looks amazing on every strap. Congratulations, great watch Reno!


----------



## Reno

nicon said:


> Amazing thread, beautiful pics. This watch looks amazing on every strap. Congratulations, great watch Reno!


Thanks nicon, I appreciate


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Mesh*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Sailcloth-pattern strap*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Milanese*


----------



## diseno

*Re: Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Milanese*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Velcro*


----------



## diseno




----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Leather NATO*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • NATO*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • White NATO*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • "Perlon" strap*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Velcro*


----------



## Reno

*Re: Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Velcro*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • 'Italian' fabric strap*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Gray Canvas*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Golden brown Canvas*


----------



## diseno

*Re: Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Golden brown Canvas*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Black milanese*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Black milanese*


----------



## Reno




----------



## getawatch.net

wow it amazing close up


----------



## greyfox422

The blue face with blue strap is SO pretty. Nice photo.


----------



## Snowdog44

*Re: B&W pics*

great watch


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Bund*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Gray canvas strap*


----------



## rony_espana

Just can't get enough of this watch! Awesome pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabriel.bagnasco.5

Reno said:


>


It's such a Beauty...I'm starting to sell part of my collection to help fund it...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gabriel.bagnasco.5

*Re: Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Black milanese*



Reno said:


>


Nice pictures! Love the watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

gabriel.bagnasco.5 said:


> Nice pictures! Love the watch.





rony_espana said:


> Just can't get enough of this watch! Awesome pics!





gabriel.bagnasco.5 said:


> It's such a Beauty...I'm starting to sell part of my collection to help fund it...


Thanks guys, glad you like it 

It's a beauty, a really unique watch&#8230; it doesn't seem to age or being outdated&#8230; a real marvel


----------



## sgrysdon

No kidding... the watch reeks of refined elegance


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## volvor

That quartz is awesome


----------



## sashator

Great pictures Reno. Could I join and put some of my pics?


----------



## Reno

sashator said:


> Great pictures Reno. Could I join and put some of my pics?


Be my guest ;-)


----------



## sashator

OK, I want to introduce my beauty:


----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Black nylon strap*


----------



## Sxgt

Great shots!


----------



## Reno

Sxgt said:


> Great shots!


Thanks Sxgt, I appreciate


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • 'Sailcloth' strap*


----------



## MV-22

Reno said:


>


What strap is that, and is it actually waterproof (sweatproof)?

Fantastic shots btw, hoping to have my own Speedy Pro sometime in 2017.


----------



## Reno

MV-22 said:


> What strap is that, and is it actually waterproof (sweatproof)?
> 
> Fantastic shots btw, hoping to have my own Speedy Pro sometime in 2017.


Thanks MV-22 

It's a *synthetic* "sailcloth-style" strap. So obviously, 100% waterproof ;-)

The ebay store I get it from doesn't exist anymore, but here is a similar model :

Bracelets de montre Imperméable à l&apos;eau Bande et Acier inoxydable avec | eBay


----------



## sungtaek

Classic...beautiful.


----------



## Jimmy666

it looks insane


----------



## Reno

sungtaek said:


> Classic...beautiful.





Jimmy666 said:


> it looks insane


Thanks guys


----------



## Ibex

Very classy!


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Gray canvas strap*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Gray & Black nylon strap*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Magnum / Le Tigre / Blue Steel*


----------



## bigclive2011

Love the movement on this model, it's a work of art!!

Might have to wear it movement up if I had one!!


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • [Pink-White-Navy] nylon strap*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Olive nylon strap*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Gray & Black nylon strap*


----------



## HanWatchHan




----------



## HanWatchHan

Oops sorry wrong fora...


----------



## drbojangles

So sexy!


----------



## drbojangles

Some godly photos of a godly watch in this thread.


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Orange&Navy nylon strap*


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Black nylon strap w/red stripe*


----------



## Reno

*Omega Speedmaster Pro • Velcro strap*


----------



## Reno

a


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster + Fisher SpacePen*


----------



## krh7

is the 1998/849 bracelet truly terrible for wrists under 7 inches?


----------



## Reno

krh7 said:


> is the 1998/849 bracelet truly terrible for wrists under 7 inches?


I don't think so :think:

Mine is slightly over 7" (18~18,5 cm) and it's extremely comfortable :-!


----------



## krh7

i'm more concerned about the underside thickness/non-taper? how does it wear compared to a rolex oyster?


----------



## Reno

krh7 said:


> i'm more concerned about the underside thickness/non-taper? how does it wear compared to a rolex oyster?


No idea, I don't own one, so I can't compare.


----------



## Reno

*OMEGA Speedmaster 3573.50.00*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • July 21st, 1969 - 2019*


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Maroon nylon strap*


----------



## aabikrman

What's not to like about a "Speedy" ? Such a classic and awesome watch, especially this particular model..... She looks great no matter whether she's on a strap, or bracelet, extremely versatile, even the color of the strap doesn't matter. Always look's great !

I don't have a chronograph and I'm trying to decide which particular chrono is going to be my first. I keep coming back to the Speedmaster and a "Moonwatch" Professional. I consider it the overall classic chrono....

Decisions, decisions..... My wife is ready to have me committed as it is, if I bought another watch anytime soon she's liable to have a meltdown ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Speedmaster 3573.50.00 • Omega trio*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## NateViolin

Not that you need the compliment, but I absolutely admire your photo taking skills. Composition and everything is incredible. How do you decide to combine the objects in the pictures? Very nice work!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

Reno said:


>


Not sure, but I wanted to make sure the message got to you, I absolutely cannot tell you how much I enjoy these photos. How do you put together all of these, make the decisions, etc.? Do you think it's possible to do this on a cell phone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

NateViolin said:


> Not sure, but I wanted to make sure the message got to you, I absolutely cannot tell you how much I enjoy these photos. *How do you put together all of these, make the decisions, etc.?* Do you think it's possible to do this on a cell phone?
> 
> Not that you need the compliment, but I absolutely admire your photo taking skills. Composition and everything is incredible. *How do you decide to combine the objects in the pictures?* Very nice work!!


Thanks NateViolin, much appreciated 

Interesting question :think:

It all comes down to the mood of the day ;-)

I don't specifically "plan" a photo session. When the mood takes me, I just go for it.

I use several props&#8230; a few backgrounds (wood panels, painted frames, or just the photo tent, like in this instance)&#8230;

Some days, I go for black & white, for no special reason.

When the weather is up to it, I just go outside&#8230;

It's mostly the watch itself that dictates the setup, I guess&#8230; for the last session, I wanted a clean contrast, so I opted for B&W pictures and a white background&#8230; I chose to add the wires to add some metal elements&#8230;

It's mostly instinctive, I don't overthink things&#8230; I generally do things quickly, I don't like to take too much time.

Regarding cellphones, the incorporated cameras seem to have great quality&#8230; mine is an iPhone 5c, and the camera is great to take short videos, not so much for pictures (don't know why).

Honestly, my camera, a FUJI HS25 bridge is probably not much better than nowadays cellphones. It has a bigger zoom, that's it.

I also use Apple "Photos" for a bit of post-treatment&#8230; but nothing fancy, just the basics (light, colorimetry, resize&#8230

And practice. Years and years and years of practice, that's the secret ;-)


----------



## NateViolin

I appreciate your response, thank you. I tried my own hand a little. Definitely, practice practice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

NateViolin said:


> I appreciate your response, thank you. I tried my own hand a little. Definitely, practice practice.


O_O wow.

Gorgeous Jaeger :-!

And very nice pic


----------



## thewatchman17

Crazy nice photos


----------



## Reno




----------



## Rickipedia

Nice work on the photos! Gorgeous piece!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

Rickipedia said:


> Nice work on the photos! Gorgeous piece!


Thanks Rickipedia 😌


----------



## Acini

Photos look amazing. I’m in the market for a Speedy currently and this has definitely made me more excited than I already am to get one


----------



## Reno

Acini said:


> Photos look amazing. I'm in the market for a Speedy currently and this has definitely made me more excited than I already am to get one


Thanks Acini.

It's a great watch indeed. Hope you can find one for a reasonable price.


----------



## andmont_7

Live the speeedy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Brown leather strap*


----------



## Mpnelson81

Reno said:


>


nice!


----------



## Reno

*Bund Perlon*


----------



## erik2133

Saphire sandwich !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik2133

This is a acrylic saphire sandwich 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fransiscus

Reno said:


>


Nice photos! Love it!

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoffman28

Reno said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## luxurywatchesofla

Reno said:


>


Such a beautiful watch. I had the prior model one. i loved it.


----------



## mt_timepieces

Love the speedy!

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

*Honey lizard leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Orange leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Maroon canvas*


----------



## Reno

*Beige canvas*


----------



## Reno

*Yellow+red nylon strap*


----------



## Reno

*Sailcloth strap*


----------



## Reno

*Milanese*


----------



## Reno

*Velcro*


----------



## Reno

*Gray NATO*


----------



## Reno

*Beige canvas*


----------



## Beardedmark84

All of these are beautiful! I'm looking for one!


----------



## Reno

Mark6948 said:


> All of these are beautiful! I'm looking for one!


Thanks Mark.

Hope you can find one, it's a great watch 🖐


----------



## Beardedmark84

Reno said:


> Thanks Mark.
> 
> Hope you can find one, it's a great watch 🖐


Actually managed to find one although a Hesalite, I'm still excited as this is my first timepiece! Maybe post some pics when it arrives tomorrow


----------



## Reno

*Velcro*


----------



## Reno

*VELCRO*


----------



## Reno

*Gray canvas*


----------



## Reno

*Gray Velcro*


----------

